
Simulating the World (In Emoji) - colinprince
http://ncase.me/simulating/
======
nness
Well, this was a lot of fun!

Game of Life:
[http://ncase.me/simulating/model/?remote=-KDMc4MyNjW2j-zHfri...](http://ncase.me/simulating/model/?remote=-KDMc4MyNjW2j-zHfria)

